# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  fast delivery of medicines / order online all kinds of tablets

## SimonTiger

can I create such posts?

----------


## SimonTiger

You can order general-purpose off-premises without a prescription on the site http://easyorderings.top
on the controllers (prescription drugs) can be ordered without a prescription here http://e-pharmacy24.com

----------


## SimonTiger

*Privacy Policy*We understand how important your sensitive data is, and have taken steps to protect your privacy. This policy is given to make you aware of how we collect, use and manage information of visitors to our site.
Customer information is not available online at this time. While customers can login and view products, no information about them is stored in a way that others can use to associate medical history with prescription drug products. All customer information is currently held in databases that are not connected to the Internet. This will change once transactions are possible online, at which time efforts will be made to maintain security and limited access to such data.
We will not share your personally identifiable information with any third parties.
*Shipping Policy*Usually, the shipments are delivered within 5-17 days but in some cases there may be a delay for 5 more days.
All weekend orders will be processed on Monday. We ensure that your order is shipped as soon as possible. You will be automatically notified via E-mail when we approve and ship your order.
In case of non-delivery after the dead-line, please contact us to inform of the matter. We will try our best to offer you the solution that will fully meet your interests. Go to (What shipping method do you use?) to learn more about shipping.
*Refund and Return Policy*In case of non-delivery of the product by the dead line (the delivery takes 5-17 days, there may be an additional delay for 5 days for the customs checking) you can contact our support team ( Contact us ) to qualify for a refund.
Make sure that you insert a valid shipping address in the order form, as any mistake may cause non-delivery of ordered products. We recommend you to double check the notes before submitting the order. If you noticed that the address was specified incorrectly, contact us as soon as possible to inform of the matter.
And, please be informed that we will not accept any complains after 6 months since placing an order.
*Order Cancellation Policy*You can only cancel an order before it has been dispatched. Please, notice that we accept order cancellations ONLY within 24 hours after order submitting. If you wish to cancel the order you have to contact our support team by phone or e-mail and let them know of your decision. If the order has been already approved or shipped we cannot accept order cancellation.
*Delivery Guarantee*If your order does not arrive within 30 business days or arrives damaged in any way, we guarantee to give you a free reshipment, just Contact us so that we may reship.

----------


## JamesWorsham

Customer information is not available online at this time.

----------

